#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

*
*
** 
* .  :*
* -       * 

** 
*  -         * 
*-         * 
*-          * 
*-         *    ** 
*"  "           ǡ                           .*  *                            ȡ  "  " :                               .* 


* :          ɡ              ȡ                                                        .* 
*  :        ɡ                  ɡ          ǡ            ѡ      ȡ        .* 

* .. *  
* : "                          ǡ       ".*
*                            ɡ                 .* 

*  :                         ǡ                  ɡ         ϡ             ɡ          "   "                      .* 

* *  
*               :         ޡ                          :* 

* ***  * * ***  *  
*             ء                        ǡ            ڡ                   .* 

* .. *  
*                      ɡ                  ɡ          ɡ      ѡ                   .* 
* :           ɡ               ͡            ڡ       ɡ   :                 ӡ                   .* 
*   ߡ  :                               ϡ   :       ...*

* *  
*  :        ͡                    ǡ         ɡ                     ǡ                             .* 
* :                  ǡ           ͡                           ֡                   ȡ           ɡ                     .* 

* *  
*                                ʡ        ɡ         ɡ         ɡ     .* 
*           ȡ                          ǡ                                 .* 

* *  
*   ɡ     :                             ܡ       ҡ               :* 
*1 * 
*2  ɡ                  ǡ               ݡ        .* 
*3  :         ʡ            ..      .* 
*4  :                                                 :* 

* ***  *  
*5   :   .*

*  .. *  
*            ҡ                    ǡ    :* 

* ***  *  
*            ɡ :* 
*1   :               ɡ                  ǡ      ѡ       "  "     ǡ                  ǡ        .*

*                               ȡ         ɡ                    :             ޡ               ɿ          .* 
*2     :                                      ߡ                  ʡ         .* 

* .. *  
*3    :                                     ʡ                  ǡ                ɡ          . * 
*4       :             ݡ                     .   :      " "  "  "              ǡ                                     .* 
*                                            .* 
*5      :         .*

* .. *  
*6   :      ɡ              ڡ     ǡ        ϡ            ӡ          :      ɡ    ȡ              ɡ         .* 
* :         ȡ      ɡ                                        ʡ                ʡ            .*
* ..*  
*       ǡ   ɡ                 ʡ                                                             .* 
*      :  (              )    ӡ         ߡ                         ѡ                 .* 

* *  
*:      * 

*           ɡ     ɡ              "  "   ɡ     ɡ           :         ʡ                        ա          ɡ     ɡ       .*
*            ɡ     ɡ    "  "  " "  "  "                            ɡ         ѡ             ɡ               ѡ      .* 

*  .. *  
*  :          "  "                            ǡ                                                           ǡ      .* 
* :             ɡ     ҡ                          "   "  ɡ  "  "    ɡ       ǡ     .*

* *  
*  :                     ɡ   ɡ                                  "  "  " "    .* 
** 
 *                    ɡ                           :                                                 ȡ                   .*
*  .* 

* *  
* "  " ǡ              ϡ                ɡ          .* 
* ʡ       ɡ    ҡ   "  "                                               ϡ                .* 
*  .. !*  
* :                   ɡ                         "  "            ǡ    "  "  "  "                       ϡ        ǡ    ȡ              .*
*           ǡ              ޡ                    "         "                 .* 

* ..*  
* :      " " ǡ      " " " "             ǡ  "  " "               ɡ                        ǡ           ɡ      ɡ                   :                                    .*

* .. *  
*  :       "  "   "  "          ʡ                ߡ        "  "                .* 
*   "  "             ɡ                               ʡ                       ߡ           ǡ     " "  "  "             ɡ    ǡ        .* 
*  :      ١       ޡ             ɡ  ߡ           ɡ          .    "  " .* 

* .. *  
* :    " "  " "          ʡ        "  "      ޡ    "  "         ɡ                             "  "                  .* 

*  .. *  
*  :       ѡ       ѡ       ʡ                      ϡ         ѡ             ߡ                ǡ         á                             .* 
* :                 ȡ                                            .* 
*   ߡ  :                                                            .* 
* *  
*  :               ɡ                    ӡ     ɡ               ϡ                                  .*

* *  
*                ȡ           ɡ                  ȡ        .* 
*   ߡ  :           ɡ          ǡ                     .* 
*                      ɡ         ɡ             ɡ            ɡ            ء                      .* 

* *  
*:    :                      ɡ          ɡ                        ǡ  "  " "    "* *  "  "      ѡ                   .*

* *  
*:      :* 

*            ɡ          ɡ     ɡ    ȡ            ȡ         ɡ  "  "**" "  "  " .* 

* .. *  
* :           ɡ      ǡ               "  "              :  "  "* *       ǡ       ߡ " "               .* 
* "  "  "  "   "  "  "  "  "  "   "  " "  " "  "  "  "  "  "  "  "   :    " "   " "  " "   " "  ߡ          .* 



See More:

----------


## Mohamed

* .. *  
*         ȡ                                                           ǡ      "  "  "   "     ڡ    ǡ                      .* 
*           ϡ                                      ǡ                            ȡ        .* 

* *  
*               ɡ             ǡ           ʡ                                                 .* 
*                    ɡ             ڡ    ϡ                                      ʡ                          ɡ              .* 
*  (    )                      ϡ                   .* 

* *  
*                                             ǡ      ɡ                                   ɡ                         .* 
*:                                         ȡ     ߡ           ɡ       ʡ                                      .* 

* .. *  
*          ǡ                    ǡ                ۡ       ǡ          ɡ                    .* 
* :        " "     ɡ                       .* 
*   ߡ  :      ɡ     ɡ                                           ȡ              ɡ                 ȡ                .* 

* *  
*  :                  ǡ        ǡ              ڡ                     ѡ    ϡ                                 .*
*                    ȡ          ȡ            ɡ        ɡ      á     ѡ            :* 


* ***  *  * ***  *  
* * 

*         ɡ :* 
*1  :    .* 
*2 * 
*3 * 
*4      :                                  :              .* 
*5  * 
*6               á    ˡ         .* 
*   ߡ  :         :  ǡ           :               ɡ                     ǡ                                          .*
*  ..                     .* 
*7  * 

*. .  * 

*8         ɡ                                    " "           .* 
*         ȡ :        :      " "            ơ      ơ    :            ǡ     ɡ                     : ( *   )                                             ǡ    ҡ      :* 

* *  * *  

*  !!* 
*   :       ơ   :   ݡ      ǡ     ݡ           ( )                   .* 
* :                                ɡ                    110   115    .  "  ".   .*
*:                         ȡ                ǡ       ơ         ݡ     .* 

* .. *  
*   :                         :       ʡ         ѡ            ǡ          " "    ɡ                                        ʡ      ڡ              .* 
* :                                     ܡ                     ɡ    .* 
*:        : "      ѡ     "   13 %    ڡ     70 %  á     93 %           ɡ              * 
*http://islamtoday.net/salman/artshow-78-121977.htm*

----------

